# A before and after of Lucy



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I was looking through pics and I can't believe how much Lucy's hair has grown in the past six months!
These two pics are from October when Marina showed in a local match show. Look how short her body hair was (altho her legs and face were a little longer)
[attachment=36482:IMG_5969.jpg]

[attachment=36481:IMG_5794.jpg]
Esp in this pic, you can see how short her body hair was (excuse her muddy feet, there was serious mud in the ring)


And here she is today, six months later and 8 days later.
[attachment=36483:0416081644.jpg]

[attachment=36485:0416081645.jpg]

[attachment=36484:0416081646.jpg]

[attachment=36486:0416081647.jpg]
I think it's safe to say she has a fast growing coat, LOL. This is the third time I've tried to grow her out and I'm hoping the third time is the charm. Hopefully her coat will be to the ground by Nationals since Marina will be showing her there in september.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

WOW - what a beauty, Stacy. You've got some incredible babies!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow! That really is a difference! Her coat looks amazing! At the rate it's growing, I'm sure her coat will reach the ground by September!


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

She is beautiful Stacy. I think you are right about her having a fast growing coat. It looks like she has grown atleast 6 inches to her coat so to grow another 2-3 inches in 4 months shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> WOW - what a beauty, Stacy. You've got some incredible babies![/B]


I am blessed with some nice looking maltese, aren't I? Not that I'm uh, biased or anything, :brownbag: Thank you for the nice comment!



> Wow! That really is a difference! Her coat looks amazing! At the rate it's growing, I'm sure her coat will reach the ground by September![/B]


I knew she'd grown a lot of coat but hadn't realize just how much until I was looking through old pics! I have to admit though - her coat drives me nuts. i have to spend way more time on it than I do for my other dogs. The ends are super frizzy and there is some cottony texture to it thanks to the clippers. Thank goodness for flat irons!



> She is beautiful Stacy. I think you are right about her having a fast growing coat. It looks like she has grown atleast 6 inches to her coat so to grow another 2-3 inches in 4 months shouldn't be a problem.[/B]


I hope it will be hitting the floor by sept! I have to keep trimming the ends because they are really damaged and frizzy. She's turning out to be the perfect little dog for Marina to show - and they'll look even better when she's in full coat!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey Stacy Lucy's coat looks amazing!! You must be very diligent about it. Is there anything special that you use on it since it is a previously-clipped coat? I am regrowing Jett out and I feel like he is extra dry at the ends bc, like you said, the clippers damaged them a bit. I was wondering if you use any products that are extra moisturizing or anything like that? Either way, she looks great- what a difference from 6 monhts ago!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

WOW!!!! :aktion033: Lucy's coat looks awesome!!! :aktion033: It is amazing how quickly her coat has grown!!! Do you have any tips for coat growing and care, Stacy?

Want to come to FL and groom Maggie?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

:wub: Lucy is BEAUTIFUL! Her coat is just so stunning.

Thank you for sharing her with us.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Stacy,

You have a terrific looking bunch there and I am totally in awe that you can make and keep them looking as great as they do...


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow! She does grow coat fast. Beautiful! I have been looking at pictures of Cadeau from a few months back and making comparisons, too. It is hard to see it happening when you are working on all that brushing and stuff, but taking some of these pictures and comparing really makes you feel like something awesome has happened. 

By the way, I have to say I am impressed by the beautiful stack you caught in the pictures. She has great conformation. A true beauty.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

she's definitely a beauty for sure. :wub:


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=564905
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What is a flat iron? Her coat looks really great


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Fast growing? YES!!! She sure is beautiful!! Great job Stacy!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm sighing with happiness here , what BEAUTIFUL hair  . Sarah


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Hey Stacy Lucy's coat looks amazing!! You must be very diligent about it. Is there anything special that you use on it since it is a previously-clipped coat? I am regrowing Jett out and I feel like he is extra dry at the ends bc, like you said, the clippers damaged them a bit. I was wondering if you use any products that are extra moisturizing or anything like that? Either way, she looks great- what a difference from 6 monhts ago!![/B]


Oh her ends are horrid, they really are. I had just finished bathing, blow drying and flat ironing her in these 'after' pics so that she normally doesn't look as good! Her nickname is Puffy because that is how she usually looks, LOL. I have a hard time keeping myself from overconditioning her coat becasue I learned the hard way that it causes more damage than it helps. This particular bath I used Plush Puppy Evening Primose shampoo and a conditioner that Tina turned me onto, Hanson's Cherry re-mo. It works ok on her coat, I don't really have an OMG product that works fantastically but if I flat iron her and use another plush puppy prodcut called Shine and Comb, I can 'fake' it that she has a nice healthy looking, silky coat, LOL. But in reality, her ends are really dry and frizzy. 
Do you have any pics of Jett so we can see his coat progress? I'd love to see them!



> WOW!!!! :aktion033: Lucy's coat looks awesome!!! :aktion033: It is amazing how quickly her coat has grown!!! Do you have any tips for coat growing and care, Stacy?
> 
> Want to come to FL and groom Maggie?!?! :biggrin:[/B]


EEK! What would happen to my coats if I flew to florida? that would be the stuff of nightmares if I left them for any length of time! 

As far as coat growing, a bath every 3 days works wonders!!



> :wub: Lucy is BEAUTIFUL! Her coat is just so stunning.
> 
> Thank you for sharing her with us.
> 
> ...


Oh thank you for looking!!



> Stacy,
> 
> You have a terrific looking bunch there and I am totally in awe that you can make and keep them looking as great as they do...[/B]


Well I'm looking at Lucy right now and she's not looking so hot at the moment, but thank you for the compliment!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Lucy sure looks pretty :wub: She does have a fast growing coat. And of course you do a great job with it.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Wow! She does grow coat fast. Beautiful! I have been looking at pictures of Cadeau from a few months back and making comparisons, too. It is hard to see it happening when you are working on all that brushing and stuff, but taking some of these pictures and comparing really makes you feel like something awesome has happened.
> 
> By the way, I have to say I am impressed by the beautiful stack you caught in the pictures. She has great conformation. A true beauty. [/B]


Oh thank you Corrina! Actually, Marina is free-stacking her in these pics, which is why Lucy is looking up so intently, Marina was baiting her with cereal, LOL. That's a new one on us, free-stacking but they are really big on that in junior showmanship so she's been practicing! We're having a problem with commands though because of that dang Petmsart training class, Lucy keeps trying to sit instead of stand, LOL. She looks a tad high in the rear in these pics, she's not though -it's the angle. She is very square and compact with a nice even topline. She really makes a great juniors dog for Marina! I'm glad she's spayed so I don't have to worry about that - they're not allowed to show a bitch in heat in juniors. 

do you have before and after pics of Cadeau? I'd love to see them!! 


> she's definitely a beauty for sure. :wub:[/B]


Oh thank you! How is her Mini-me doing?



> Fast growing? YES!!! She sure is beautiful!! Great job Stacy!![/B]


Aw thank you! I couldn't believe the difference when i was looking through pics today so I just had to share it, LOL. 



> I'm sighing with happiness here , what BEAUTIFUL hair  . Sarah[/B]


LOL! I know you just lurve the long hair!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> do you have before and after pics of Cadeau? I'd love to see them!![/B]


Okay, you asked for them. The first one is from October and the second is the one I took just before the show this weekend. 

[attachment=36499:Cadeau7months2.jpg]
[attachment=36500:CadeauGe...dyToShow.jpg]

I am so impressed by both you and Marina for all you have learned. I love seeing your posts.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww Lucy is beautiful.

And so is Cadeau


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Stacey - Lucy is so beautiful - such a pretty petite face :wub: 
Heck -I love Caira and I have Chowder has stolen my heart ..

Hows the Frank N Beanz doing ??? we haven't heard about him in a while.

Like Steve said you have lovely babies - they are all outstanding.

Ohhh and I've been forgeting to mention, Marina is looking great with her weight loss, I can see it in her face - tell her I said to keep up the great work - it's wonderful. I'm proud of her and accomplishments - what a great Kid !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

ALL of your babies are just so beautiful. And I know you have to have the full coat for showing, but I do have to say that I loved the length of her coat 6 months ago. That's the length I try to keep mine at all the time. I just love it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am always in awl of a malt in a full show coat. It makes my eyes happy - thanks.

Lucy's coat looks great from here, and I truly hope it turns out just the way you want it to for the Nationals. We're all pulling for you Stacy.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Wow, she sure is a beauty!! Amazing coat. I'm going to try and grow Gracie's out this fall. I doubt it'll work, but I'm going to give it one more shot.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow! She really does have a fast growing coat! She looks beautiful! I always love seeing pics of your Malts Stacy!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, Lucy looks absolutely beautiful!!! :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I know it was the 8 days that really made the difference!  
Lucy looks great!! She is just a cutie!
Remind me what that spray was you were showing me in Merced that you use on her coat?
After getting Grace - I can honestly tell now - that she was a Silky Coat, Atticus has a Silky coat and Rugby has a cotton coat (which is a pain to brush) - not sure about Scout yet.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow! I think I remember the last time you had it short and it does seem like just yesterday. Good luck!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Lucy looks beautiful! :wub: Her coat is amazing!!!!


----------



## Lisacisme (Feb 21, 2008)

Stacy, I can't believe how fast her coat has grown - it looks fantastic. You lucky dog - can you share some of those coat growing genes? Poor Buddy can't seem to grow a coat for anything. Except to make sure he looks like a poodle!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

:wub: precious... :wub:


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Stacy,

My goodness Lucy has a fast growing coat! You are doing such a fabulous job on all your coats! You are becoming a real whiz at coat care.    Will you be giving lessons in Michigan?????

Cathy


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Lucy sure is a little stunner :wub: Great job on the coat-she looks amazing!! :smheat:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=564987
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! Look at how much coat he's grown since October! WOW! What a difference!! You are doing such a fantastic job - and wrapping? I'm scared to start wrapping!!!



> Stacey - Lucy is so beautiful - such a pretty petite face :wub:
> Heck -I love Caira and I have Chowder has stolen my heart ..
> 
> Hows the Frank N Beanz doing ??? we haven't heard about him in a while.
> ...


Oh thank you! I have to say that I love Lucy's tiny little face also. But I have one complaint about it - it's impossible not to get water up her nose during a bath because her muzzle is so short. I don't have that problem with anybody else except her!

Mr FranknBeanz has been in a new home for about a month now and is doing awesome. His new owner Pam loves him and Frank has another malt friend in the house. She stayed home from work for a week to get him settled in and he didn't have any problems fitting right in, no crying at night or anything. I had him neutered before he went so I think his marking was much improved, LOL. Pam said that he was the sweetest thing she's ever seen and I said I already knew that, LOL. 



> ALL of your babies are just so beautiful. And I know you have to have the full coat for showing, but I do have to say that I loved the length of her coat 6 months ago. That's the length I try to keep mine at all the time. I just love it.[/B]


Oh I agree, I love that shorter coat length also! That's what length Caddy is and what length Caira will be once she's gotten her championship!! I look forward to that day....


> I am always in awl of a malt in a full show coat. It makes my eyes happy - thanks.
> 
> Lucy's coat looks great from here, and I truly hope it turns out just the way you want it to for the Nationals. We're all pulling for you Stacy.[/B]


Oh thank you!! As long as I can fake it that Lucy has a nice coat, I'll be happy, LOL. 



> Wow, she sure is a beauty!! Amazing coat. I'm going to try and grow Gracie's out this fall. I doubt it'll work, but I'm going to give it one more shot.[/B]


Oh I can't wait to see how it goes! It is definitely easier to have them in a shorter haircut though, that I do know!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Lucy is beautiful! You have such amazing dogs.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow, look at Miss Lucy! She looks so beautiful, her coat is so long now. Her face as sweet as ever!

LOve your pictures, I can't seem to get enough of them....need another Chowder fix.

what's happening this weekend for shows? Anything?


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Stacy I am sorry that I am just seeing this. Her coat is awesome. I know you have spent a lot of time on it and it truly shows. Job well done!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Lucy is such a beautiful little girl. :wub:


----------

